# fish for a 55 tank



## Jake258 (Jun 30, 2009)

i have a 55 gallon SW tank and wanted to know what good, easy to take care of fish should i go with:-D


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This question really requires us to know details about your setup. Do you have live rock and live sand? What type of filtration? Do you intend to keep corals, or just fish?

Lets hope you have a FOWLR system that includes live rock, sand, and a protein skimmer for filtration. This would be a typical, well planned, setup for new marine hobbyist. In this case, I would consider these selections:
Centropyge Angelfish, Basslets, Blennies, Clownfish, Hawkfish, Pseudochromis, Pufferfish from the Canthigaster genus, and Fairy Wrasse. This will give you a good selection of hardy fish that are easily keep in an aquarium with the constraints of a 55 gallon tank.

The most important factor will be the fish that you need to AVOID. A 55 gallon tank is small by marine standards, and you should avoid these fish:
ANY Angelfish that is not from the Centropyge genus, Butterflys, Damsels, Dragonets, Eels, Goatfish, Groupers, Grunts, Hogfish, Lionfish, ANY Pufferfish not from the Canthigaster genus, Rabbitfish, Snappers, Tangs, and Banana Wrasses. Each of these fish present special difficulties in aquariums of your size.

The key to your success will be proper fish selection. Rather than stocking a 55 gallon tank, you should pretend that you are stocking a 29 gallon tank, and simply keep 2 times the fish load. Always ask yourself, would this fish be happy in a 29 gallon aquarium? If not, then don't put it in your 55.


----------



## fishiesrock (Jul 6, 2009)

The easiest fish to take care of are goldfish. I have five of them and barely ever feed them, and they are about three years old now. Goldfish also eat algae that grows on the tank. Also, you could get some cleaner fish, such as Cori Catfish. You never have to feed them, and they keep the tank very clean.


----------



## Jake258 (Jun 30, 2009)

i will be using a FOWLR setup and was considering using some softies. i will either get a black clown(maybe 2) or a gold striped marron clown(also maybe 2). any thoughts about maybe a yellow tang. What are the problems of keeping a tang with clown fish? teritory issues really dont know i am still a newbie.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if you do softies, its no longer a FOWLR. i suggest the 2 black false percs. i would skip the yellow tang as i feel they should be in the absolute minimum 75 gallon tank but even better a 100+ gallon system.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree. In my experience, there is not any species of Tang which thrives in an aquarium this small. The Zebrasoma genus, including the Yellow Tang, become far to aggressive in such a small environment. If you were going to try any of the Tangs, the Ctenochaetus genus would be best, but I would still consider it an unnecessary risk. The Ctenochaetus include the Yellow Eye Kohl Tang, Chevron Tang, and Tomini Tang.

For the record, clearly this guy earlier talking about Goldfish did not realize this was a saltwater tank. Nevertheless, Goldfish ARE NOT one of the easiest fish to keep. They are actually very high maintainance, producing an insane amount of waste, and very prone to infection and disease. For the record.


----------



## Jake258 (Jun 30, 2009)

i really apreciate the help i will eventually open a tank diary


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> I agree. In my experience, there is not any species of Tang which thrives in an aquarium this small. The Zebrasoma genus, including the Yellow Tang, become far to aggressive in such a small environment. If you were going to try any of the Tangs, the Ctenochaetus genus would be best, but I would still consider it an unnecessary risk. The Ctenochaetus include the Yellow Eye Kohl Tang, Chevron Tang, and Tomini Tang.
> 
> For the record, clearly this guy earlier talking about Goldfish did not realize this was a saltwater tank. Nevertheless, Goldfish ARE NOT one of the easiest fish to keep. They are actually very high maintainance, producing an insane amount of waste, and very prone to infection and disease. For the record.


i dont think it could have been said better. :-D


----------

